# Canon 50D Error 20



## bklein61 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have recently been having a bit of a problem with my Canon 50D. It has been coming up with an error 20. This seems to happen when I am using my Canon lenses and the Sigma lenses. The error will come up with no lens attached to the camera. It is very sporadic. I can shoot sometimes up to 500 shots before it will come up with the error, but once the error shows up it is almost like the camera has to rest for a while before I can continue to shoot.

I go through the process of turning the power off and the on and the error will show up after one shot.
I have removed and installed the battery with the same results.

I even notice tonight that shutter hung up a couple of times

I have taken a eraser to all contact points including the body and all lens and same results.

Tried activating the shutter without any lenses and still comes with same error.

I am the point of sending it into Canada to get it service but my only fear is that I send it there and because it is a sporadic problem that they will send it back saying there is nothing wrong with it.

The camera is about 1 year 9 months old. I have about 3 months warranty left on it because I purchase this with my Visa card. My card doubles the original warranty.

Any ideas or thoughts


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 20, 2012)

if it happens again, use your phone or something to take a picture, and send it to Canon with a detailed explanation.


----------



## Kahuna (Mar 20, 2012)

Error 20 is a mechanical failure of the shutter mechanism. Send it into Canon for repair...soon


----------



## AnselA (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree it needs to be evaluated by Canon.


----------

